# DIRECTV SWM32 spotted at CES



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

While I was walking the floor I visited Entropic Communications booth at CES and found something that I have not seen here, a SWM32.

The model number on the unit was SWM32R0-09 and they did not have any documentation, but I was able to find this online.

http://www.pdisat.com/documents/SWM32%20install%20guide.pdf


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Those are better shots than I got a while back.
These puppies are for commercial installs, where the SWiM16 is both residential and commercial, but is to support DECA also.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Draconis


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That is so kewl! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting, Very interesting indeed!

All I would like to see is a SWM-16 LNB ODU but this is downright cool. Could you imaging, Tom R. Set-up would be a breeze! :grin: :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not really an SWM32, it's basically just four SWM8s combined into one unit. Each output can still only service 8 tuners.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> It's not really an SWM32, it's basically just four SWM8s combined into one unit. Each output can still only service 8 tuners.


True but still a much more convenient setup than current MDU for just video. Sysops should be thrilled about this especially if it's priced compared to the cost of 4 SWM 8's.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> True but still a much more convenient setup than current MDU for just video. Sysops should be thrilled about this especially if it's priced compared to the cost of 4 SWM 8's.


Definitely more convenient, that's why it exists.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice catch buddy!!!

Can this be put into the CES section?


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow... this is pretty interesting. I was waiting for the SWM16 that I still haven't seen in the wild as of yet. Can we buy the SWM32 yet? Or even the SWM16? I am on the hunt because I am about to expand to my 5th DVR and didn't want to go through the hassle of hooking up two SWM8 systems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know that either the SWM16 or SWM32 are available for sale yet. 

Note: I have deleted several posts. For more information about SWiM-based networking, you might want to look at the Cutting Edge Information folder.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Like the SWM16, the SWM32 also has "cascade ports" instead of the legacy ports of the SWM8, which means you can connect another SWM32 to the outputs of the first SWM32.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

texasbrit said:


> Like the SWM16, the SWM32 also has "cascade ports" instead of the legacy ports of the SWM8, which means you can connect another SWM32 to the outputs of the first SWM32.


That will make one user in Utah happy...with his 60 HD DVRs located in his house and all....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That will make one user in Utah happy...with his 60 HD DVRs located in his house and all....


He has more STBs than TVs, and likely has the most STBs of any subscriber.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That will make one user in Utah happy...with his 60 HD DVRs located in his house and all....





smiddy said:


> He has more STBs than TVs, and likely has the most STBs of any subscriber.





webby_s said:


> Could you imaging, Tom R. set-up would be a breeze! :grin: :lol:


That's why I brought it up! :lol: 

Could you imaging the HEAT coming off of this thing! you can see by all the fins on this thing it must be able to boil an egg!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

webby_s said:


> That's why I brought it up! :lol:
> 
> Could you imaging the HEAT coming off of this thing! you can see by all the fins on this thing it must be able to boil an egg!


*Today*....it might be more like enough to heat the home...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Still a little puzzled about the power design for this unit;

I gather that since each SWM-32 unit is actually composed of 4 SWM-8s in parallel, the greater power requirements of the unit need two separate power adapters when feeding the dish. A 24 VDC adapter connected to a "VDC IN 1," (not sure what "VDC IN 2" serves though) to power the 4 internal SWM-8 modules. 

And then a 20 VDC one for "OFF-AIR & LNB" which I assume is to power the dish LNB and for some reason "OTA" as well.

Why does "OTA" need power?

Are the internal off-air diplexers powered or something?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Why does "OTA" need power?
> 
> Are the internal off-air diplexers powered or something?


When you're distributing the signal to a potential 32 outlets, some amplification is probably needed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll try to go there Saturday at CES and ask some more questions....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> When you're distributing the signal to a potential 32 outlets, some amplification is probably needed.


OK;

Sounds reasonable, but I wonder if the OTA input port labeled;

"OFF-AIR
20 VDC OUT"

Next to "SWiM Port 3" in the PDF document also doubles as a loop-thru output to supply the 20 VDC to the OTA circuits of I assume other possible cascaded SWM-32s downstream in a large MDU installation so you do not need two power adapters for each individual unit.

But wouldn't that require something like a off-air signal splitter with a power pass on one leg to use it?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But wouldn't that require something like a off-air signal splitter with a power pass on one leg to use it?


I would think so, since it's outputting 20 VDC although it's an OTA input. If you just connected it to the 20 VDC IN on another SWM32, you'd have no OTA on the SWiM 3 output.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Like the SWM16, the SWM32 also has "cascade ports" instead of the legacy ports of the SWM8, which means you can connect another SWM32 to the outputs of the first SWM32.


Is there a limit to the number of SWM32s you could cascade?


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Is there a limit to the number of SWM32s you could cascade?


Absolute-yes
Practically-no

FMC-6 chassis are recommendend to go no futher than four deep.
With amplifiers and MST-774 4 way taps huge MDU projects can be designed with thousands of receivers.

Imagine 4 output on taps each to 4 SWM-32.
with 4 taps on each leg that can be reamped 4 times!

32x4x4x4x4 = 8192 receivers 
Now that would make Tom Robertson envious!!!

Doctor j


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

doctor j said:


> Absolute-yes
> Practically-no
> 
> FMC-6 chassis are recommendend to go no futher than four deep.
> ...


...and you'd need a nuclear power plant to power it all...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

8192 tuners?!?!?! WOW! Whoever had that many, please adopt me lol


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

webby_s said:


> That's why I brought it up! :lol:
> 
> Could you imaging the HEAT coming off of this thing! you can see by all the fins on this thing it must be able to boil an egg!


He has one of those "green" houses that uses the thermal properties of all the IRDs to warm his home.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> He has one of those "green" houses that uses the thermal properties of all the IRDs to warm his home.


Smiddy...if you distract the guys in the booth tomorrow....I'll...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That would be nice, but I'd rather have 2- SWiM16's.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> That would be nice, but I'd rather have 2- SWiM16's.


As long as we're talking about fantasy, why not just an actual SWiM32?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> 8192 tuners?!?!?! WOW! Whoever had that many, please adopt me lol


I agree, WOW! :eek2:

Makes you wonder if there's really any need now for the more expensive IP based MFH-3 for large MDU installs. Since I've also heard a fair amount of criticism about that system.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wonder if one of those fits in a carry on bag.....I'm just sayin' :lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> I agree, WOW! :eek2:
> 
> Makes you wonder if there's really any need now for the more expensive IP based MFH-3 for large MDU installs. Since I've also heard a fair amount of criticism about that system.


Places that use MFH3 will not sub out for SWM unless they spent a lot more money than they needed to for just video.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note: I have removed some posts. For discussion about networking over SWiM, please visit our Cutting Edge forums.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> Places that use MFH3 will not sub out for SWM unless they spent a lot more money than they needed to for just video.


Oh I understand that;

But I was referring primarily to which would be a better choice now for future large MDU installs with the advent of the SWiM32. Still the expensive and more technically complex MFH-3 system or a large array of cascaded SWiM32s?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But I was referring primarily to which would be a better choice now for future large MDU installs with the advent of the SWiM32. Still the expensive and more technically complex MFH-3 system or a large array of cascaded SWiM32s?


If they choose SWiM, they'll have to run coax and Ethernet. If they choose MFH-3, they can just run Ethernet. I'm not in the MFH-3 "scene" so I haven't heard about the complaints, but it seems like a really cool system. I'm all about infrastructure consolidation.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> If they choose SWiM, they'll have to run coax and Ethernet. If they choose MFH-3, they can just run Ethernet. I'm not in the MFH-3 "scene" so I haven't heard about the complaints, but it seems like a really cool system. I'm all about infrastructure consolidation.


Do any hotels use a MFH-3 like system?

the direct tv web site says

Coming soon:
DIRECTV's Exclusive Electronic Programming Guide
Promote your hotel with a customizable programming guide. Provide a familiar TV
experience with the same channel guide your guests know from home. Ask how
you can qualify today.

lodgenet does seem to offer

http://www.lodgenet.com/ForTravelers/InRoomEntertainment/Pages/DIRECTVSportsPackages.aspx

and looks to be a per room PPV thing and I don't think that they will want to have boxes that just sit about turned the same channel 24/7 for a very part time channel?

and does any hotel with type of system trun on part time rsn over flows?

and the new lodgenet systems use IP for tv.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

You wouldn't need 8192 ports, just one for every available channel and an STB tuned to each. Actually, the SWiM16 is all I would need.


----------

